# Shower time!!!



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I have started giving them a shower with me once a week on the weekend...and they love it. Well most of them, Nips was unsure until I showed her that the water wont hurt her. Fuzzy and Hershey seem to like it the best.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Way Cool! I love the one of them all on one hand.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow looks like lots of fun....LOL

I love the hand with all them on it too !


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

That is too cute


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like fun! They smell nice, don't they?


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

Four tiels on one hand? Amazing shot!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's about all I can get is four at a time on my hand otherwise they try to fly away or step on each other so I always try to mix it up and take different shots. The hubby started it with the origional four lol. In that one I have Hershey, Nips, Snowball, and Mudflap. It's fun for me because I like watching them react to the water and they get clean!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd love to be able to do that but one of mine can fly and as soon as I put him down he flys off. They're really cute photos.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

All of mine can fly, I just stick them in the tub with the water already on and it deters them from flying because they like the water. And they wait there patiently till I take them out and blow-dry them on low lol.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Great pictures, love the one of them on your hand!


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

The last photo is great!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Naww that is just so cute!!! Mine are all flighted too, but I only let one of them shower with me  The other two I havent tried yet but will soon.

They are so cute when they play in the water!


----------



## brydz_mac (Jun 9, 2010)

haha that is the cutest ever all having a shower... i might try it.. mine is a real scaredy cat though. see how he goes


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> I have started giving them a shower with me once a week on the weekend...and they love it. Well most of them, Nips was unsure until I showed her that the water wont hurt her. Fuzzy and Hershey seem to like it the best.


*So its ok to do that!?

Great! I tought I was crazy because I do the same  

They really love that! I love your photos!*


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

YOU BLOW DRY THEM????? I am new to all this stuff. I can't wait to introduce my little guy to all this.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

When I blow dry them I use the low setting and never put it very close to them because I don't want to overheat them. And I don't fully dry them just enough to make them shake out their feathers, then they start preening themselves which is what I really want in the first place. Hershey is a real scaredy cat too but for some reason she loves the shower. It just makes it easier for me instead of using the sink and having them try to jump off the counter or fly off. They don't try that in the shower and they sit patiently on the toilet seat afterwards for their dry off time.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

They are loving that! Awww! 





ShakeQPC said:


> YOU BLOW DRY THEM?????



Yep, fine to blow dry them as long as the blow dryer doesn't have teflon and the birdies don't get overheated.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are too cute  I learned at the parrot club that birds should have a good soak down every 3-4 days and to let them dry on their own, mother nature does not blow dry her birds  I think Spike will be getting a good soak down on Wed, since I work until 6 tommorow and that won't give him enough time to dry out before bed


----------

